# How fit are you?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Currently riding fit.... I'm not.
With arthritic knees, now heading into my hips and bursitis in a shoulder, me... I'm a mess.
I still go out and do chores but indeed it takes me longer to accomplish them and ...why push. Those chores shall be waiting for me to shovel the paddock in a hour as they are right now.

Things that need done in a timely manner, feed & watering are not neglected...
Shoveling poop is not high on my list of urgent when there is more than a acre and the horses are not standing in it...we drag our paddock 2x a week as it is and scoop from the accumulated pile we intentionally make with the drag....
We have some great topsoil from that composted accumulated dragged remains.
I digress.....

Me as a rider....of course it affects me.
But once back astride a few days a week the "rusty" comes back to polished...
I'm not trying to be showring elegant or proper, just go enjoy a trail-ride a few times a week my fitness level is fine for.
My horse matches me....he too is rusty, but quickly comes back to polished.
He never loses his want to please, his keeping me safe and our enjoying exploring together.
Dang horse jumped in the trailer the other day when out grazing...he;s telling me..."Lets ride, time to go..."  
🐴....


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

I run 3-4 miles every other day and do weights on the off days. Plus, I do Tae Kwon Do 2 days a week.


----------



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

I seem to be more unfit after my recent concussion and being ill for a while. Now I just feel tired all the time that I don't motivation for exercise after working all day. 

Must stop making excuses.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I feel like I am in worse shape since I got Rowan. I used to walk 8-10 miles two-three times a week. It was up and down really steep hills so it was a good workout. But since I got him, I've been going to the barn more often and have less time for exercise. So it's like once a week walks. I'm afraid I'm going to lose my hard-won muscles.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Generally, I'd say that my fitness is average, perhaps slightly higher.

If you'd asked me a couple of years ago, I'd have said that it was awful, as I was stuck in the house on furlough and online exercise classes weren't enough to match my usual daily amount.

Returning to work helped, as it involves a lot of movement. By the end I often feel like I've had a workout. Plus, there's sixty stairs between my office and the work kitchen so it's not worth the effort to reach our stash of cakes and sweets!

I walk a lot at home - two or five miles to my local shops or just out to get fresh air. My running days are over though.

Yoga is a must, as my flexibility is getting worse thanks to age, injuries and wear and tear. I was taught to keep my heels down and it's damaged my tendons; my knees and right hip are painful; I damaged my right hand a few months back; and, I've a chronic injury to my shoulder and back from archery.

As for riding, as long as everything is warmed-up before I start, I can ride without too many issues; although not as correctly or for as long as I could when I was younger. My back and hand don't have the same strength though so I can slouch and struggle when a horse pulls or with half halts. My return to sidesaddle had me in agony afterwards as my right hip and knee did not appreciate the change in position. That will need careful thought.

Yard work takes longer. Big muck outs, where all the deep shavings beds are lifted is really hard; journeys with muck, bales and water are planned so that I don't carry as much or I've got extra help.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd be lucky if I were to ride once a week. The same for exercise. As far as body weight is concerned, I'm carrying about 5# (2.26 kilograms) more than what I would consider ideal for me. Luckily, my job involves a lot of physical activity. I'm 72 and since I consider quick reflexes and balance to be crucial for horseback riding, when I do get a chance to exercise, I practice boxing. I'm not talking about the boxing that one sees on exercise videos where the participants stand in place and throw easy punches. I imagine I'm in the ring with a live opponent.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m kinda fit but not that riding fit anymore. Thankfully im taking up a job exercising horses so that’ll get me riding fit. I’m not riding even once a week so i definitely feel like it’s harder for me.

I cannot run.Unless I’m running from something, I cannot run, I’m completely out of shape in that category.. I would like to start running but I feel like I’m dying 2 minutes in.

my job involves lots of exercise, and of course living on a farm is labor so I am fit in that way, I feel like that does help..

I like to work out though, do some 300 reps (I do abs and legs/thighs) it definitely seems to help and it makes me feel better too lol.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started using Keto and Intermittent Fasting (or Time Restricted Eating) about 5 years ago. Lost 35 lbs and - for the first time in my life - kept it off. Now in my mid-60s. I was a life long jogger until a back injury when Mia exploded during a dismount in 2009 put an end to it. It was 10 years before I could start jogging again. Started using a TRX Suspension Trainer for bodyweight exercises. TRX is overpriced but there are knock-offs that are OK and mine morphed into something similar to this:






Suspended from a couple of ceiling mounts in a walk-in closet, it gives me no excuse for NOT exercising. A set done during commercial breaks, each commercial, allows me to do some serious exercising, in private, at home, interspersed with TV or listening to music. And there are a lot of exercises I still can't do on them. I can do dips at a fixed metal dip station but on rings? Not a chance!

Horse riding uses muscles that are different from running or many weight exercises. It seems mostly balance based and involve flexibility versus muscle strength. Since I'm getting older, I'm starting to focus more on balance - something as simple as practicing standing on one foot for a while.

My main limiting factor is my lower back. It never fully recovered from the injury I had with Mia but the bodyweight exercises seem to be gradually helping. Certainly losing weight has helped a lot. I laugh when I read how Keto only causes temporary weight loss, or that the weight loss is all water, or that it makes one irregular or depletes you of vitamins. I'm borderline "carnivore" at this point and am in better shape than when I started riding at 50. I'll never be 30 again but I figure anything that promotes my overall health is also helping my riding!


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel pretty good but I know that I'm in pretty poor shape. I used to work out regularly and ride my bike too. This last year I have really become a lazy and stopped working out at all. The last four months I haven't ridden like I want to because of family commitments.

My wife and I get out of bed extra early to walk about 2 miles every morning. I have begun my yoga workout in the last two weeks and I feel much better. I would like to ride four or five times per week, even if it's only in the arena because of the weather. That's my goal.

I've put on six extra pounds this year that I need to get rid of so that's my new year's resolution. I don't normally make resolutions but I'm pretty committed to dump the weight. I'm 66 years old and I don't like getting older and feeling like somebody's grandpa, even though I am. I'll be working toward a better me this year.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I'm unfit, old, overweight and have a degenerative joint disease. I bet most people think I should quit riding. I don't ride the way I used to. Mellow trails, calm horse.

Yes, age and lack of fitness have effected my riding. No more cross country shortcuts. I play it safe as possible now. I worry that if things go wrong (like horse steps in a hole) I won't have the core strength to stay on. No more flying emergency dismounts. Anything that happens, I'll just have to ride it out.

My plan (as soon as this ice melts) is walk/trot 2-3 miles 3x weekly. Then hopefully up from there. I can't hike anymore, so it's my plan.


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

Ten years ago I was swimming, doing CrossFit and working as a farrier full time. I was in amazing shape, and rode 5-7 days a week. 

I then made a career change to be an RN and moved to a different state. The gyms for swimmers and CrossFit were no longer convenient and were VERY expensive compared to where I lived previously. Thus my husband and I bought a Peloton bike, which I ride 3x a week. We also take our dogs on a daily 2 mile walk.
My work schedule only allows me to ride 3x a week, but I do turn out and spend time with my horse daily.

My recent injury has been a HUGE wakeup call that what I’m doing is NOT enough to be fit for riding my young horse. When I’m medically cleared, I’ll be adding yoga and more specific strength/flexibility exercises.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Ugh, let's see, LOL.

My riding fitness wavers, but I think I'm reasonably riding fit these days. I'm rarely sore after a ride, my stamina is getting better, and I can ride indefinitely in all gaits without my stirrups -- yes even rising trot.

I doubt I have ANY kind of a two-point these days, though, I'm sure.

Late spring this year, I was running regularly and got back up to 5k. I found it was making me too tight though as I tried to re-adapt to a dressage saddle, so I stopped with the intention of picking it up again later. Have not picked it up, though.

I don't really exercise other than riding, but I have some good muscles from that. I even have good biceps from how hard I have to work to keep Elle together when she decides her head is too heavy to hold up herself. Sigh.

My weight has crept up by about 25 lbs in the last nine years and I would really like to lose at least a bit of that. Some of it is muscle, sure, but like... SOME. Not all and definitely not most. There's no gym in my town though, and I have no room for exercise equipment. Exercising outside is very weather dependent. I don't eat anything excessively. Would love to find a solution to make exercise easier for me, though, as I think that's the only way any of the extra pounds will budge.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I was doing pretty good this summer, hiking all around the property where I board besides barn chores. Now that it's cold and muddy I just mostly stick to the basics--feeding, cleaning, then go back to the heated tack room to warm up--lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Geez! you guys scare me! I think I'm doing ok, then I read all about your work outs and I deflate!

My level of fitness is pitiful in comparison.
I'm able to walk a mile, maybe 2. I can climb a flight of stairs without holding onto the handrail, but must hold on to descend due to bad knees. I can now ride at a walk/trot mix for an hour at least. I have lost 60 lbs.

And this feels momentous to me. compared to how I was a year ago; morbidlly obese, unable to walk a half mile, pulling myself up the stairs and unwilling to condemn ANY horse to carrying me , for even 5 minutes.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> Geez! you guys scare me! I think I'm doing ok, then I read all about your work outs and I deflate!
> 
> My level of fitness is pitiful in comparison.
> I'm able to walk a mile, maybe 2. I can climb a flight of stairs without holding onto the handrail, but must hold on to descend due to bad knees. I can now ride at a walk/trot mix for an hour at least. I have lost 60 lbs.
> ...


The only comparison that matters is with ourselves, and sounds like you've made some big positive changes!! That's awesome.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Not nearly as fit as I should be that's for sure! I have finally adapted to the idea that "my horse is an athlete for me, so in return I should be one as well". I find this has helped me to better improve on myself and my fitness, but I am not where I want to be yet.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

_Ugh... Not fit at all..._
Before graduating college and entering the full-time, desk-job work force, I was very fit. SO and I went on a couple of 40-50 mile backpacking trips each year, I worked at an outdoor adventure company so I was regularly kayaking/canoeing/etc., and I lived in an extremely steep hilled place that I walked often. 2020 we moved to a more urban area, I began working a desk-job, and my outdoorsy opportunities quickly diminished. I hate to admit it and put it into words, but I gained 45 pounds over the past three years.  I just feel icky and very incapable of anything super physically demanding.

I'm very comfortable riding for an hour a few times a week, but I certainly couldn't go on a backpacking trip right now. I've slowly started adding a few stretching sessions and small mini workouts throughout my work day to start working on it. There is a Planet Fitness right down the road from me, but I have no idea how to use any equipment besides a treadmill/elliptical. I've thought about getting an under-desk treadmill to walk on during the work day too, but those are a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is awesome @tinyliny!! Congratulations! I agree that our only comparison is ourself.

I think I’m pretty fit. I might be as fit as I have ever been, but I’m not sure as I was probably pretty fit trick riding full time for a while as a kid.

I run three days a week right now, and I lift weights three days a week. @wvfarrier and I have the same plan. Lol. For a while I had to focus strictly on running this spring, because I did a 5K plus half marathon in Yellowstone! Prior when I did the half I still lifted, but it’s really hard to do spring work and also work out, so I had to focus on strictly running. My endurance was great, but I felt weaker and didn’t like that.

Now I feel good. I am going to start up long runs again on Saturday’s while cow work is not active. I think I could still be at ten miles, but I’ll probably start at five and work back up. I want to do a 15 and maybe a 20, and decide if I could do a full marathon.

My problem is that spring and fall I am horseback all day, and then I’m lazy by the time I get home. I work out and do 3 mile runs, but that is all I make myself fit in. I don’t come with the greatest health, so I have to prioritize working out and then I’m great! I’m not sure how much it effects my riding, but I don’t think I’ve ever been out of riding shape really. It definitely effects my overall work though.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Knave said:


> That is awesome @tinyliny!! Congratulations! I agree that our only comparison is ourself.
> 
> I think I’m pretty fit. I might be as fit as I have ever been, but I’m not sure as I was probably pretty fit trick riding full time for a while as a kid.
> 
> ...


My exercise regimen is an addiction but I am almost 50 years old and all the broken parts of me are starting to complain more regularly. I look like quasimodo creeping around in the mornings til things loosen up


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I look bad when I skip a few days @wvfarrier! I had a really bad horse wreck on my thirtieth birthday, the kind you’re flown out of. Anyways, when I don’t work out consistently it all starts to hurt. When I do work out I am fine. I can skip a couple of days, but after that I pay for it.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Knave said:


> I look bad when I skip a few days @wvfarrier! I had a really bad horse wreck on my thirtieth birthday, the kind you’re flown out of. Anyways, when I don’t work out consistently it all starts to hurt. When I do work out I am fine. I can skip a couple of days, but after that I pay for it.


I hurt regardless. I just enjoy working out.


----------



## PennyTheConnie (6 mo ago)

being in shape definitely affects your riding, I don't really proper work out in a gym, but with all the barn work I do it makes up for it. It comes in handy to have a strong core and legs when training horses, especially if you aren'y sure what kind of horse it is and what problems it might have, theres nothing worse than getting dumped this time of year in the mud, while being in good shape can save you from getting bronced off, there are some times when no amount of muscle can keep you on.


----------



## Cathryn (Jan 16, 2021)

pnr said:


> I was wonder how fit everyone else is and how does it affect your riding?
> 
> I have become very unfit and I usually only ride once a week so it affects my riding in a bad way I think.


At present, not riding fit, at least for long rides. My 5 yr. old gelding is now riding ready (trails), but I only got 2 long mountain rides on him this Oct. before the big freeze (MT), so no riding til mid Spring. Otherwise, as a 69 yr. old, not too bad! Our 15 mo. old Lab needs a lot of exercise - she walks with me daily 1/2 mile to the pasture where I feed my two horses, haul water in buckets to the insulated water tank when the hoses freeze up (most of the winter). Before deep snow comes, the dog and I hike a steep ridge most days to make a loop walk when done feeding the horses. And my hay guy no longer delivers, so this year I hauled and stacked 5 tons. Thats 140 70# bales, 5 and 6 bales high. Took me 3 days, but I got 'er done! Amazed myself! Let's see about next year when I'm 70!! Yow! I guess my motto is 'Keep Moving'! The other motto is "No coffee, No biscotti, No workee".


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm pretty fit through all the work I do and I'm slowly getting into doing dedicated exercises as well. I'm wanting to focus on flexibility/balance. I'm also hoping to figure out a better diet. I eat horribly! I look fine but I could have more energy and better fuel if I ate better and I'm really starting to think about longevity, especially as a rider. I've never been someone who is super into fitness just because but thinking as someone who hopes to be doing this horse thing for many, many years, decades even, and all the wear and tear I'm going to get, I think it's important to begin making better choices for my health. My sleeping needs work as well...


----------



## Cathryn (Jan 16, 2021)

Cathryn said:


> At present, not riding fit, at least for long rides. My 5 yr. old gelding is now riding ready (trails), but I only got 2 long mountain rides on him this Oct. before the big freeze (MT), so no riding til mid Spring. Otherwise, as a 69 yr. old, not too bad! Our 15 mo. old Lab needs a lot of exercise - she walks with me daily 1/2 mile to the pasture where I feed my two horses, haul water in buckets to the insulated water tank when the hoses freeze up (most of the winter). Before deep snow comes, the dog and I hike a steep ridge most days to make a loop walk when done feeding the horses. And my hay guy no longer delivers, so this year I hauled and stacked 5 tons. Thats 140 70# bales, 5 and 6 bales high. Took me 3 days, but I got 'er done! Amazed myself! Let's see about next year when I'm 70!! Yow! I guess my motto is 'Keep Moving'! The other motto is "No coffee, No biscotti, No workee".


I should add: for various reasons I didn't get my gelding to where we trusted each other to ride out of the corral, with our communication to a pretty solid place, so I spent many days just hiking with him on trails we would one day ride. I have to say what a huge difference that did make - when I did ride him on those and other, not familiar trails, he was calm, solid, listening, aware, and I felt wonderful on him! Trust! Having the dog along is a plus - he knows her and quickly became used to the dashing about, even tried to follow her through brush. More trust! Talk about getting in shape - these are mountain trails, and some, we just brush popped where there wasn't a trail (but I knew where we were). Can't wait for Spriing 2023!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

pnr said:


> I was wonder how fit everyone else is and how does it affect your riding?
> 
> I have become very unfit and I usually only ride once a week so it affects my riding in a bad way I think.


At the current moment, I'm extremely unfit. But I just had a hip replacement 8 weeks ago and I am really looking forward to being able to start getting fit again. I haven't been able to actually work out in probably a year and a half. My hip was just too painful. Started affecting my riding this year as well. Because yes, I do believe the more fit the rider is, the better able you are to "keep up" with your horse. Of course, it also depends what you do. The physical demands of someone who enjoys leisurly trail riding will be a slightly different muscle set than someone who is a jumper, or a barrel racer, or a reiner, etc. But ultimately CORE STRENGTH and balance are super important. 

Here I am making a move I don't like to make: Lifting my leg in order to save from knocking a barrel over. Ultimately, it was my fault to get into that position because I cued my horse too soon to turn, so it was my mistake. But that's what I had to do to save it. Balance and core strength is critical!


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

I lost 40# of muscle and overall body mass after gettimg trampled a few years ago. I went from 200# of very fit to 160# of skinny. Ive only managed to get back up to 175# but I am considerably stronger than I was before but have a lot more aches and pains


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to be Bold. I lost the B, so now, I am just old, lol. I am relatively fit, train weights twice a week, walk with my horse a couple times a week, ride probably 3-4 times a week. Resting heart rate is 52-54 bpm. I don't run any more having done distance running, fitness dance classes too many years to mention...but my knees are decent (glucosamine hydrochloride helps).
My left hip has been causing me grief and I discovered I had a unstable/weak hip stabilizers while doing cable legs at the gym one day. I've been correcting that with hip abduction on the cables, and using my red light laser on the area. I am not fit for much canter, for some reason it makes me out of breath! Trot is much better for my fitness and for his, too. Getting old is not fun....


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> Would love to find a solution to make exercise easier for me, though, as I think that's the only way any of the extra pounds will budge.


This might not work for you, but it works for me. I have a bunch of fitness machines. I can get them cheap at yard sales. I alternate working out on them and doing yoga and other yoga-like exercises. I do my yoga and other exercises to videos if I like them. 

But on the fitness machines I have in the barn (Florida, so never gets real cold, and I have an air conditioner for the super hot days), I listen to CD's I get from the library. I get exciting ones, suspense, mystery, fantasy, and ones that will really hold my interest. Then I don't allow myself to listen to them except when I am working out. Many days I can hardly wait to work out to find out what is going to happen in my story. Sometimes I work out extra because I want to find out what happens. I get up at 5:15, get a nice workout, and am in the saddle around dawn every morning.

Also, I have found that doing physical therapy myself, finding stuff on the internet, really REALLY helps with joint pain. I tore my rotator cuff getting Aci to quit bucking and rearing, and the doctor wanted to do surgery. I looked up "physical therapy for rotator cuff injury" and did it faithfully 3 times a day. Now, it is fine, and no surgery needed. My knees bother me a lot after a lifetime of daily riding, so I did the same for "knees" and it helped a whole whole lot. It takes some will power to stop what you are doing and make yourself do the physical therapy, but it sure beats surgery! Probably doesn't work for everything and everyone, but I have surely been happy to avoid surgeries so far.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought I was riding fit. Last week, though, I saw my horse tearing around a paddock and I realized he wouldn't be able to make those moves if i was riding him. I'm chore fit.

I've dusted off the free weights and brought them to my room. I designed a program for my own trunk and lower body strength and have 3 month goals.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Geez! you guys scare me! I think I'm doing ok, then I read all about your work outs and I deflate!
> 
> My level of fitness is pitiful in comparison.
> I'm able to walk a mile, maybe 2. I can climb a flight of stairs without holding onto the handrail, but must hold on to descend due to bad knees. I can now ride at a walk/trot mix for an hour at least. I have lost 60 lbs.
> ...


Are you kidding? You're doing great. Since I changed my routing I've gotten pretty pathetic at my fitness.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm making a change - I did my intake exam for a gym today! I'll be working with personal trainers four times a week for the next three weeks during their "trial period" and then decide a plan for myself afterwards. I'm very excited, it seems like a very welcoming place and everyone looked different - it wasn't just young, fit people but people of all ages and body types just trying to be better.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Here is a trick my wife used to lose 25#. She did cold therapy, she would make a bath of ice water and sit in it for 15 minutes, then warm up for 5 minutes and repeat. She did this for an hour every day. Apparently the shivering triggers your body to burn "brown fat". Along with proper nutrition it melted the weight off of her. I would suggest getting your doctors "ok" first.


----------

